# suche stimmenverzerrer für ts



## Neiranus (21. März 2010)

hi...
wie der name schon sagt suche ich ein stimmenverzerrprogramm für teamspeak...


----------



## Dagonzo (21. März 2010)

Gibst du das bei Google ein was du suchst findest du genug Ergebnisse.


----------



## Neiranus (21. März 2010)

Ja toll, bei google kommt so viel, kennt den keiner von euch ein ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (21. März 2010)

Warum, sind doch überall Downloads drin bei den Einträgen dort. Muss man alles immer vorkauen, am besten noch mit Erfahrungsbericht und wie es funktioniert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (21. März 2010)

genau , dass wär das beste   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. März 2010)

Ja das dachte ich mir schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (21. März 2010)

ja und kennst du jetzt eins oder kommt jetzt wieder gidf


----------



## Neiranus (21. März 2010)

weiß einer ob AV Voice Changer Software gut ist???


----------



## Crucial² (21. März 2010)

Ja sie ist gut. Sie wird aus deiner Piepsigen "ich bin noch keine 12 Jahre alt" Stimme eine richtig gute Jedi-Dunkle Macht-Stimme machen.


----------



## Raindog (21. März 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Ja sie ist gut. Sie wird aus deiner Piepsigen "ich bin noch keine 12 Jahre alt" Stimme eine richtig gute Jedi-Dunkle Macht-Stimme machen.




Du hast niemals russische Kids erlebt wenn sie bei BF2142 im VoIP fluchen. Scheiß auf Jedi, die sind witzig!

Aber im Ernst: Es gibt doch genug gute Gründe sich so ne Software zu besorgen. In meinen Augen ist der Gläserne Internetnutzer kein Muss...


Dog - SCAR11


----------



## Animalm4st3r (21. März 2010)

Jo und ne Stimme zu faken was sofort jedem auffällt wird das jetz massivst ändern....


----------



## Klos1 (22. März 2010)

Hol dir am besten etwas, daß deine Sätze in die Sprache von R2D2 übersetzt.


----------



## Rethelion (22. März 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst: Es gibt doch genug gute Gründe sich so ne Software zu besorgen. In meinen Augen ist der Gläserne Internetnutzer kein Muss...



Was ist wahrscheinlicher?
Das dich unter 80Mio Einwohnern jemand durch deine Stimme findet, oder dass jemand deine IP mitloggt und dich über den Anschluss findet.

Mir fällt da keine sinnvolle Verwendung für einen Verzerrer ein, aber ich bin eh kein TS-Freund also was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (22. März 2010)

Keine Sorge, deine Stimme sollte mit der Zeit tiefer werden (auch bei dir kommt irgendwann mal die Pubertät xD). Wenn nicht, macht nichts, die Leute im TS lachen dich schon nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Hat mich 5 Sekunden gedauert das zu googlen:
http://www.softonic....timmenverzerrer

Schaffst du das nicht? o.O


----------



## Neiranus (23. März 2010)

verdammt nochmal ich bin kein 12c jähriger oder so, ich will den stimmenverzerrer nur aus fun benutzten


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2010)

Ja dann machs einfach und gut ist.


----------

